# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Beetje moe de laatste tijd..

## KoenHaarlem

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben nieuw hier, ik ben Koen, 14 jaar, en heb de volgende vraag:

Ik ben snel moe van school (stress, Autisme (helaas dat ook) en door autisme ook weer stress waar ik moe van wordt). 
Nu dacht ik dat ik dan in de kerstvakantie wel weer op te knappen, maar ik ben s'avonds vaak nog steeds moe (sochtends wel energie hoor, maar kan ook geen uren rondrennen..  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Maar smiddags rond een uur of 3 á 4 zak ik in en ben ik moe.. Handig om te weten: Ik lust geen groente (komt mede door Autisme, en voor sommige ben ik misschien allergischs), en fruit krijg ik wel binnen door olvarit. Verder heb ik davitamon vitaminepillen (met een beetje ijzer). Dus enige vitamines krijg ik wel binnen. Ik eet wel (een beetje) veel suiker (ik snoep veel maar ben niet dik..  :Big Grin: ) dus dat kan mss ook een oorzaakje hebben.

Misschien ga ik woensdag met mn moe naar de dokter om bloed te laten prikken, maar ik heb prikangst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dus ik denk dat ik het nog even aankijk, want sochtends ben ik niet zo moe, en het gaat niet slechter, het verbeterd alleen niet zo. 

Dus 2 vragen: 
1: Wat zou een oorzaak kunnen zijn? (Pfeifer oid)
2: Hebben jullie tips om die prikangst te verminderen. (ik vraag al of ze in mn voet kunnen prikken of bovenkant van onderarm, de minder gevoellige plekjes bij mij). Ook heb ik last van paniekaanvallen en als die er bij komen met het prikken durf ik daarna nooooit meer.. :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat jullie tips/antwoord willen geven! 

Groet,
Koen

----------


## zirus

Groenten, veel groenten eten, niet meer snoepen, een lepel visolie per dag en veel kefir drinken en zie verder makersdiet.nl.
Succes.

----------

